# Huge Rattlesnake Killed On Our Ranch



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

About 2 weeks ago this rattlesnake was killed on our ranch the snake never rattled this is the biggest ever and our snake it right in rattlesnake country 10 miles east of freer texas. It weighed around 38 pounds


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Holy rattlesnake batman...


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

That's a lot of snake nuggets.....................pretty scary when they don't rattle and you walk right up on them.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Biggun! heard they quit rattlin cause it gives them away to the hogs.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Holy Smokes! *Did ya...........* Measure it?


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

devil1824 said:


> Biggun! heard they quit rattlin cause it gives them away to the hogs.


I read an article about that too. Looks like several new hat bands or maybe some new boots! Bigg'un for sure


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

No definite measurement but we estimate over 7 ft what do you all think my uncle that's holding it is 5 ft 8 inch


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Definately 6+, but, 38POUNDS!?!? HOLY COW!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

At least that one wasn't photoShopped like this one that has been circulating for years. Note the bogus shadows...










Fewer and fewer rattlesnakes rattle now days.

As the present day United States was settled, those rattlesnakes that were genetically prone to rattle at the sight of an intruder were usually killed while the individuals that didn't rattle, unless messed with, went unseen and survived. Thus the genes from the not-so-fast-to-rattle snakes were passed on and their population percentage has increased. What was once a survival trait that was used to warn large animals not to step on them, has become their downfall with man. Perhaps someday in the future encountering a rattlesnake that rattles will be rare or non-existent.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

The rats thank you and the rabbits too!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

How'd it taste?!


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

AvianQuest said:


> At least that one wasn't photoShopped like this one that has been circulating for years. Note the bogus shadows...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! Did you like have 2 beers before you came up with that non ratteling idea?:rybka:

I could almost close my eyes and hear Cliff from "Cheers" say that!!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

AvianQuest said:


> At least that one wasn't photoShopped like this one that has been circulating for years. Note the bogus shadows...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're gonna get this sent to the jungle with that snakes "tattoo"


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Texas Jeweler said:


> WOW! Did you like have 2 beers before you came up with that non ratteling idea?:rybka:


I can assure you that no beers were harmed during the posting process.

As a theoretical ecologist, such conclusions don't come lightly, however research on this subject has only scratched the surface due to lack of serious funding.

There are, however, learned naysayers like Stephane Poulin, Curator of Herpetology at the Arizona-Sonora Desert Museum in Tucson and biologist Randy Babb of the Arizona Game and Fish Department, who hold that rattlesnakes simply don't rattle that much in the first place. Also, Keith Boesen of Arizona's Poison and Drug Information Center, holds that there is no evidence that rattlesnakes striking without warning constitutes a "recent phenomenon."

I actually don't disagree with their opinions, but my contention is that the areas where they are observing rattlesnake behavior doesn't have enough history of European settlement to have made significant impact on changing the gene pool.

Others like Steve Reaves, owner of Tucson Rattlesnake Removal in Arizona, says it's true that rattlesnakes have stopped rattling to avoid being killed by humans and that those born with a genetic predisposition to stay quiet have a better survival rate wherever they come into contact with people. Jerry Feldner of the Arizona Herpetological Association agrees, as does herpetologist Daryl Sprout of Dallas, who says that "natural selection is already beginning to prefer snakes that do not bring attention to themselves and therefore draw incoming fire from humans."

Also in agreement with the general proposition is Gene Hall of the Texas Farm Bureau, though he holds that the behavioral change is due to the threat posed by snake-eating feral hogs, not people. But while feral hogs will certainly kill and eat rattlesnakes, their sense of smell is much more acute than their sense of hearing so I doubt that a non-rattling snake is safe if a hog passes downwind of it.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

That's a big snake but it's difficult to tell the length when held out in front like that.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> Definately 6+, but, 38POUNDS!?!? HOLY COW!


X2, a 38 lb rattler?!


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Well that's what the scale read and I grew up on this ranch and have lived around rattle snakes all my life and have seen some heavy snakes. Many don't know how solid some of these snakes are I have seen one swallow a jack rabbit. If you go ask the old timers that live around our ranch they will vouch for me and tell you stories of heavy rattle snakes killed or caught in duval county why do you all think the rattlesnake roundup in freer texas is a huge festival with many rattle snake catchers from all over the us come to see the famous south texas rattlers.


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

I have heard the natural selection theories on non-rattling rattlesnakes before and it makes sense. I can believe it. And at the rate of reproduction, it wouldn't take long to pass on these traits to their progeny.

As far as rattlers not rattling that much in the wild I am not so sure I can believe as easily. At the TTHA event at Reliant last week Joe Martin had his snakes out there. I would say about 30 or so were just taking it easy in the pit, but for some reason one of them got a little nervous and started shaking his tail. A few seconds later, there was a chorus of rattles as the whole bunch followed suit. 

I had the opportunity to pick Joe's brain for about 30 minutes. Very educational. Word is, anti-venin for the western dback might be in short supply soon. Same fate that has befallen coral snake anti-venin.


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

saltwater4life said:


> X2, a 38 lb rattler?!


38 lbs is pretty hefty. Seen some thick, thick 6 footers that only went 10-12 lbs. 38 seems quite high.


----------



## diamondback72 (Aug 10, 2011)

Have a true, not stretched, 8' rattler skin at the house. Weighed 10 or 12lbs. At work or i'd post a pic. Was caught alive in Arroyo City area. Suffered an infection in its mouth and died. We also caught another 7'-10". Currently have a 6'-6" live. They grow the largest down in the valley. Very easy to tell how big some of these "6 footers" really are by what they are holdin em up with. 6'+ snakes are very rare and 15lb+, well...


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

Just reviewed that photo again and can't buy that it goes 38 on the scale. Imagine taking a 35 lb weight at the gym and raising it with a stick of that diameter and not even getting a bow in it. That and the fact that your forward hand acts as the fulcrum on the lever. Doesn't give a lot of mechanical advantage. Just my thoughts.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

diamondback72 said:


> Have a true, not stretched, 8' rattler skin at the house. Weighed 10 or 12lbs. At work or i'd post a pic. Was caught alive in Arroyo City area. Suffered an infection in its mouth and died. We also caught another 7'-10". Currently have a 6'-6" live. They grow the largest down in the valley. Very easy to tell how big some of these "6 footers" really are by what they are holdin em up with. 6'+ snakes are very rare and 15lb+, well...


How the heck do you have a 6'6 live rattler?! I'm just interested about how you have it alive? Where do you keep it? What do you feed it?

S4L


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

I understand why many questi


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

They weighed it on a scale used to weigh calves so it may be off but not by much many of you all have different opinions how many of you all own ranches or lease property that have seen rattlesnakes or killed any have any of you all seen a massive rattlesnake


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Ho w can you compare a round weight to a snake that's hanging 3 to 4 ft on each side of the I can see a weight bowing it cause the weight would be at the top and not distribiuted like a snake


----------



## diamondback72 (Aug 10, 2011)

Answer to S4L
We keep the 6' n half footer n a large fiberglass trough with a screen top on it. Feed him lrg rats every few weeks. They dont eat too much. We have put mice, rats n small rabbits n with him after he has eaten & he will pay no attention to em. Not until he's ready to eat again that is


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

El ROJO LOCO said:


> They weighed it on a scale used to weigh calves so it may be off but not by much many of you all have different opinions how many of you all own ranches or lease property that have seen rattlesnakes or killed any have any of you all seen a massive rattlesnake


I was raised on a ranch...and have killed my share of rattlers. My brother was bitten by one and carries 48 scars on his thigh...that was the treatment in '43. My method of measure was always to hold them out to the side with my hand so the size could be compared to my height. It seems like every time I see a picture of one, it's always held "way out in front" on a stick or something and I can't tell from the picture its true length.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*not rattling*

i can personally vouch for larger snakes not rattling. the one that cost my insurance $61,000 was a 6' fatty like the picture and it did not buzz until it bit me. i have come to the conclusion that the larger/older/wiser snakes are doing their best to avoid us humans-fyi, doesnt mean they get a kitchen pass from me-


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Numbers wise, the average 6 ft rattlesnake weighs 5 lbs.... with a maximum weight of 10 lbs after feeding...

Its highly unlikely that it weighed in at 4-7 times MORE than the average... And as mentioned, the lack of a bow in that branch doesnt show a 38lb snake either...


NONE THE LESS, its big enough for me to not want anything to do with it.... haha


Avian, is there a scientific equation for how long it takes a species to make adaptations like that? I have always wondered....


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

El ROJO LOCO said:


> Ho w can you compare a round weight to a snake that's hanging 3 to 4 ft on each side of the I can see a weight bowing it cause the weight would be at the top and not distribiuted like a snake


You don't have distributed weight on that snake either. There is point loading as that snake is being supported by that stick at only one location. Weight distribution would only be a factor if that snake was draped over the stick making contact at various points. In this case, the mass of that snake would have the same effect on the load carrying device (stick) as the 35lb mass of a gym weight. What weighs more, 35lbs of feathers or 35lbs of lead?


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

justinsfa said:


> Avian, is there a scientific equation for how long it takes a species to make adaptations like that? I have always wondered....


Not really. It can take hundreds, thousands, hundred's of thousands, or millions of years or it could happen over a much shorter time frame, especially under controlled conditions. That's why short lived species like rats are often used for genetic research.

Species regularly go extinct because they don't adapt to a changing ecosystem and often the limits to their ability to adapt can't keep up with the habitat changes. Wide spread man-made habitat destruction is the perfect example of that.

In the case of rattlesnakes, there well may be an adaption underway where non-rattling individuals are passing on this trait in their genes. Or it might just be that the rattling individuals are killed off disproportionately as to skew the percentages so that we notice more and more of the non-rattling survivors.

The rattle was originally a survival tool that warned elk, deer, bison and other large animals not to step on them. Native Americans certainly killed some snakes for food, but they didn't go out of their way to kill them for the sake for killing them as most people do today.

Today, the rattling is more apt to result in the death of the snake rather than to save it.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

AvianQuest said:


> Not really. It can take thousands, hundred's of thousands, or millions of years or it could happen over a much shorter time under controlled conditions. That's why short lived species like rats are often used for genetic research.
> 
> Species regularly go extinct because they don't adapt to a changing ecosystem.
> 
> ...


Ya, I guess thats what got me.... is the time periods are always varying so much... Like when they say humans are getting taller/shorter... the biggest one that gets me are the various dog breeds.... it amazes me how much the different breeds have evolved and been bred to serve their purpose better... Of course, naturally, the process would obviously be much slower... Still interesting none the less.

I noticed there was an article in the TFG magazine last month on the Largemouth Bass adapting to artificial lures....


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

The state record is less than 7'. You should measure it and get the certified numbers into TP&W.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

I read somewhere a state record was brought in at the Sweat Water Round up awhile back. The article said it was 9'1 and weighed 23 lbs. Don't remember what type of rattler it was though. I know there was one shot in manor tx last yr that was 7'6'' and had a big lump in it. when they cut it open it had a full sized jack rabbit in it. It all depends on the type of rattler,some get a lot bigger that others.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

big snake...good riddance


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

AvianQuest said:


> At least that one wasn't photoShopped like this one that has been circulating for years. Note the bogus shadows...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? The "OBAMA" in the diamonds didn't give it away as a photoshop?


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

aggieanglr said:


> What? The "OBAMA" in the diamonds didn't give it away as a photoshop?


Dammit... shows how much I pay attention... I never even caught that....


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

aggieanglr said:


> What? The "OBAMA" in the diamonds didn't give it away as a photoshop?


NOT photoshop!!! That's a genetic trait that is showing up in the rattlers that don't rattle and strike without provocation.


----------



## fireman23 (Aug 17, 2010)

i killed one the other day at the lease it was curled up under one of our feeders it never did rattle either i almost stepped on the dang thing


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

Check your scale probably metric. 

3.8 kilograms is equal to 8.377566 pounds. That's more beliveable.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Delta Elite said:


> You don't have distributed weight on that snake either. There is point loading as that snake is being supported by that stick at only one location. Weight distribution would only be a factor if that snake was draped over the stick making contact at various points. In this case, the mass of that snake would have the same effect on the load carrying device (stick) as the 35lb mass of a gym weight. What weighs more, 35lbs of feathers or 35lbs of lead?


looks like not only his left hand is holding that stick but also his left nut, so there are two fulcrums? and if that stick has any green to it, along with that crook in it going up, it may very well support a 35lb weight.. stick looks about 2"+ diameter


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

That is an enormous rattler! Glad you dispatched it, would have scared the "bejeebers" out of me.


----------



## caytonboatstorage (Aug 18, 2011)

*anybody catch the obama lettering on this snake?*

ok


AvianQuest said:


> At least that one wasn't photoShopped like this one that has been circulating for years. Note the bogus shadows...
> or the scam boy on the guys hat?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

that is a huge rattler! but 38 lbs, come on man seriously, did you really post that, you've got to be kidding me, some people never cease to amaze, HaHa, ok you can start bashing me now!


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

I have hunted rattlesnakes for many years, having caught over 1000 live snakes. I can tell you none of them will rattle until they are disturbed. I have stepped into the middle of as many as nine coiled up and sunning with none of them rattling. Rattlesnakes don't have the best of vision, however they feel vibrations very well. I learned to park my diesel truck well away from a suspected den to keep from spooking the snakes that were laying out sunning. My guess is the western diamondback dosen't get over 7' long and 15 pounds. A healthy 5' snake would weigh about 5 lbs. I've heard the eastern diamondback gets a little bigger.

One other bit of advice I'd give is that if you step within striking distance of a rattling snake, stand still until he backs away. If he hasn't already bit you, he won't until you move again. However, this advice may or may not work if the snake is cornered with no where to go. Dog days are coming up now, so be careful out on your leases.


----------



## Cable (Jan 29, 2011)

Not a snake I would like to come across!


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Rattlesnakes not rattling a passed on genetic trait? Hmmm, think about this ... Rattlesnakes used to rattle before global warming. Now that the world is getting warmer they rattle far less than they used too. Don't laugh there is a connection.


----------



## SaltNStickers (Apr 4, 2011)

I've heard a theory that it is because of the wild hogs... They love to eat snakes. But I'm sure there are many more believers in the global warming theory!


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

I remember rattlers remaining silent in the 60's....mess with them and they start shaking the tail...otherwise they're content to let you pass.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

*8' rattler*

Do you have any pics of those 7'10" and 8' snakes? They are very uncommon. I went on a dove hunt back in the early 90's to a ranch north of Monterrey, Mex near the airport. I saw a skin of one that measured 2.40 meters (nearly 8 ft.) with out the head. They showed me pics of other giants ones they had killed. I didn't think they could get that big.

The people there said that reserchers form the US and all over the world would go to that region to study them for their sizes.



diamondback72 said:


> Have a true, not stretched, 8' rattler skin at the house. Weighed 10 or 12lbs. At work or i'd post a pic. Was caught alive in Arroyo City area. Suffered an infection in its mouth and died. We also caught another 7'-10". Currently have a 6'-6" live. They grow the largest down in the valley. Very easy to tell how big some of these "6 footers" really are by what they are holdin em up with. 6'+ snakes are very rare and 15lb+, well...


----------

